# Tested early



## Haley118 (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh dear, I have only gone and tested early - 7dp3dt and it was BFN.  

I can't change what I have done (it's like I was possessed) but really wish I hadn't cos it's put me in a foul mood and I can't think positively. 

Has anyone else done this before? x


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hayley.....

Too soon sweetheart. I've done it loads of times, currently on 6th Icsi, and when I have got a BFN I really wished I had waited.

But anyway, its def too soon. It should be implanting and I think the earliest really is 11/12 dpt but some ladies get BFP before and some after OTD so please don't panic. Try to remain postive.

I have caved today and tested 12dp 3dt with 3 embies and got 3 feint BFP's and I mean feint! So taking it cautiously.

So if after 12 days mines mega feint yours will not be there yet. Try to hold out, I know its hard.

  you get your BFP on OTD   

Bluebell xx


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi I am thinking of testing tomorrow morning, I will be 10dpt 5dt tomorrow, do you think it is too soon?


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

haley...yes def to early sweeti, but if bfn now least now you no the trigger shot has gone, and if you test any more and bfp you will no its the real result, good luck but please try not to test at least 11dp 3det good luck,

crim, hi, i think if you test tomorrow it will be ok and give you a true reading, some clinc get you to test 14days after egg collection, so 10dp 5det is 15 days, some clinic like mine like you to test 16dpec, does this make sence,


----------



## Haley118 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your replies, I do feel reassured. 

good luck crimson rose and loads of luck and love to bluebell1 

Feel a bit better now x


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks and yeah makes sense, will let you know what I get, that's if I don't chicken out, lol!!!!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Haley, it is a very early test and yes I tested early this time and SO regret it, I had never been an early tester till my clinic told me to on my previous cycle which was a biochem so we had positive and negative tests, nightmare. 

I totally relate to what you are saying, I just couldn't feel positive after my early test and really really regret it. 

But you have done it now, try to keep   as you have tested very early and according to my little chart which tells you the progress of the embryos I don't even think it mentions HCG (are they the right initials?  ) being excreted yet so it was an early test. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Yes i did this on my first cycle of ICSI, after wish i hadnt as it dented my positivity big time, i almost didnt go for my bloods because of it glad i did as it was a BFP and hes now 4, in my 2nd cycle i did the same thing (never learn again got bfn but was bfp sadly not a sticky one 

I found the 2ww torturous 

Donna


----------



## Stars89 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi girls, I've been just as silly :-( I had a 2ET (31.10.12) my test day is the 16.11. I did the test on Monday and it was negative so.... I've completely wrote the whole thing off already, in my mind it was a negative and that's it! I had such a cruel dream also that I had done a HPT and it was Positive then a woke you and reality hit me. Will do one on Friday just to confirm what I already know :-( xxxxxx


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Just done a test this morning, I am 10dpt 5dt and its negative, hubby says there was a very very faint line but I couldn't see it, so I am kinda clutching at straws now and I just need to know one way or the other so told hubby to buy some first response tests so I can test again tomorrow, I think most likely a fail as my OTD is Friday, so surely would of had something more positive by now? Life so unfair at times especially when close friend has got pregnant this month no problem and this is her 2nd child, grrrrrr, timing, hello!!!!


----------



## Haley118 (Aug 24, 2012)

*crimsonrose* - This really is cruel isn't it. Keep testing hun, I have researched this until I went boseyed and you are still in the running for a BFP, I can't stop googling things, I am driving myself . This whole thing has aged me I am sure of it. I constantly look like I have a hang over and I haven't had a drop in 7 weeks. We just gotta stay positive, easier said than done I know. Good luck with further tests, I hope your dream comes true.

*stars89* - I had a dream that AF arrived and it was heavy and the feelings I had in the dream were so real, the emotion etc. It's horrible this 2ww. I feel that I have done the same thing and wrote it off, I am madly convinced that it's going to be a negative but I am going to wait till Sunday to do my next one and then I will know for defo. I wish I could chill out but I am non stop googling things.

*pink & whites* - thank you so much for sharing your story. You must have been going crazy to cave in on day 2, bless ya. Did you count day 1 when the transfer was done or the next day?

*Donna* - thanks for your support - I tested too early and so wish I hadn't cos it's like set me up for feeling down and convinced that it's going to be a negative, I am going to throw the lap top out the window to stop me googling things 

Love and  to you all xxx


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello Hayley I think we have spoken before....I have the same OTD as you.

Please, please don't be downhearted.  As lots of the other ladies have already said its far too early yet.

Tiny I think it was you who posted this before.  Hayley I hope this will make you feel better........

3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

Take care sweetie and hold fire for just a few more days  

Clare xx


----------



## Haley118 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Chugabur* - yes, we have defo spoken before 

Thank you for your help and support, it really does help. I know I shouldn't have cos it's knocked me for six and I can't bounce back - even though it makes sense that it was a BFN and then google becomes a worst enemy and I read about others getting BFP at that stage 

No more googling for me 

Good luck and all the best on OTD hun, sending loads of


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Hayley, I thought we had spoken but my memory is terrible  

It's such a difficult time.  Please don't beat yourself up for testing early and yes for some ladies it does work but that does not mean that it's game over for you  

Google......it's our worst enemy  

I know it's easy for me to say but try resist until the 21st.

Take care and lots of        

Clare xx


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Crimsonrose - I'm so sorry to hear about your day    I really hope and pray that it's not all over for you.

I will keep everything crossed.

Take care xx


----------

